

Which web framework to develop a mid-sized community site? - lebburts

Which web framework is fancy to create a community web site for approx. 1000 users? 
Some preconditions:
* many features have to be implemented by my team as they are too special
* core functionality should be given (user management, groups, auth)
* plugins for well know features like blog, forum, user-profiles<p>I know there are some fancy techniques out there. But which one should I choose? There is node.js, django and many more. But which one else?<p>Are there some other choices I might have missed? At the moment I am tending to develop a Django-driven site. Many new web sites are created with Ruby (oR), but that's not our language of choice.<p>I appreciate any help on finding more useful frameworks with core-functionality for web development.
======
ericingram
We are in alpha stage with Forward, which we call "the open source platform
for custom e-commerce" -- but it's not just about online stores. It has
components for building communities, blogs, user management, roles, login,
etc. We are using it to build our own blog/forum/chat/community at getfwd.com.

It's a lightweight system for building web apps in general, but it just so
happens to have a few e-commerce APIs built in (which comes in handy if you
ever decide to offer community subscriptions or sell t-shirts).

Obviously this won't help you immediately because it's not available to
download yet, but will be in less than 4 weeks.

Here's a simple example of how you'd build a login page with it...

    
    
        {if $params.account}
            {get $account from "/accounts" [
                login => $params.account,
                role => "any-required-role"
            ]}
            {if $account.errors == false}
                {$session.account_id = $account.id}
                {redirect "/welcome"}
            {/if}
        {/if}
    
        <form method="post">
            <input type="email" name="account[email]" />
            <input type="password" name="account[password]" />
            <button type="submit">Log In</button>
        </form>
    

You can read more about it and sign up for the beta at <http://getfwd.com>

